# Split-Week Option



## EKniager (Feb 8, 2014)

Weeks owners:  Do any of you have experience with the split-week option?  Bought a re-sale recently and planned on just renting it out but am now thinking about using it twice this year as a split week.  If it helps, specifically it is a Gold OF at MOW.  Is it too late in the year to try this?  Do I risk losing the back half?


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Does MOW have a split week option, not every Marriott does?

Custom House has different rules but I _*think*_ the others that allow the option are the same.  You can't use both for the weekend- I believe F, S and (maybe) Sun can only be used once.  You would have to find availability.  If you use the first part but can't find the second half available you are just out of luck.  You pay a fee that is similar to the Lock off fee ($80).  If you have a different reservation and you make a change to one or both than you can be charged a change fee (same as if you changed the full week).


----------



## bazzap (Feb 8, 2014)

Hopefully this may help (extracted from MVC's week owner's webinar)
I trust another owner at MOW will be able to advise whether this resort is eligible for split weeks.
Good luck.
Split Week usage
Allows you to split your full villa into a 3 night weekend stay and 4 night weekday stay
• All nights must be used during your season and at your resort *
•All nights must be using your full villa
• Split-week option is for Occupy usage only
* The Florida Club Owners may use this option at another Florida Club resort
** The split-week option is not available at some resorts


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 8, 2014)

It doesn't look like MOW is eligible.

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/pdfs/xm_resortssplitweek.pdf


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 8, 2014)

Manor Club isn't on the list either but when I owned there I thought I read that it was eligible for split week or at least there was listed on the website as an option that I had to call up to use.


----------



## EKniager (Feb 9, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> It doesn't look like MOW is eligible.
> 
> https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/pdfs/xm_resortssplitweek.pdf



Thanks, but I wasn't really concerned whether MOW participated, just whether it was a viable option on a practical basis and whether someone experienced with this route could provide insight as to the level of risk.  

FWIW, I spoke to an advisor yesterday who said it was.  She said the 4-night, Monday through Friday segment was available on Mar-3 or Sep-8.  As I feared, there were no 3-night, Friday through Monday segments available, without a future cancellation.  I tried to get an education regarding the mechanics.  She could not get confirmation whether each year a set number or percentage of rooms were available for each week of each season.  Lots of unknown.  She also confirmed that each "half" could only be reserved 12 months in advance.  Thus, I could soon book a segment during Week #9 for 2015 and then would have to wait it out until my next preferred week, let's say Labor Day weekend.  Yikes, that's scary.  

I'm assuming that since the company has moved on from the "weeks" format, they have no incentive to strengthen or improve this perk for the legacy folks.  Still... I'd love to hear from anyone who has successfully used this feature.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 9, 2014)

EKniager said:


> Thanks, but I wasn't really concerned whether MOW participated, just whether it was a viable option on a practical basis and whether someone experienced with this route could provide insight as to the level of risk.
> 
> FWIW, I spoke to an advisor yesterday who said it was…



I've looked at this a few times and it still confuses me.  The Split Week usage option isn't available at all resorts, regardless of the list of generic usage options on my-vacationclub.com, and of whether a resort's governing docs include an explanation of it.  (For example, SurfWatch's governing docs contain Split Week language but Owners are not allowed to use the option.)  So if a resort doesn't participate, it shouldn't be a viable option.

But I found a brief 2010 thread here that says it was an option for some time with OceanWatch Weeks and then may have been discontinued.  Perhaps if so it's been reinstated and the list in dioxide's link needs updating?

I wonder what would have happened if your rep had tried to book it?



EKniager said:


> Still... I'd love to hear from anyone who has successfully used this feature.



Me too, for OceanWatch and any other resort(s) not on that list.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 18, 2014)

Ryan with the MVC Customer Care team has provided a PDF identifying all of the resorts which allow Split-Week Usage; TUGBrian is hosting the PDF file here.

This older TUG thread - Split-Week Usage Options - has related information.

(The Marriott Weeks FAQ will be updated as well.)


----------



## dansimms (Feb 18, 2014)

*Ocean Pointe*

It is nice to see Ocean Pointe on this list.  I could have sworn I had seen a list of Split Week participants that had excluded Ocean Pointe.


----------



## EKniager (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks, Sue!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 18, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Ryan with the MVC Customer Care team has provided a PDF identifying all of the resorts which allow Split-Week Usage; TUGBrian is hosting the PDF file here.
> 
> This older TUG thread - Split-Week Usage Options - has related information.
> 
> (The Marriott Weeks FAQ will be updated as well.)



Thanks Sue. It would be great if MVCI would update the actual document and link on the my-vacationclub.com website. That is where I found the link I posted.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 18, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks Sue. It would be great if MVCI would update the actual document and link on the my-vacationclub.com website. That is where I found the link I posted.



That's the plan but they don't know when IT will get to it.  When it's done the Weeks FAQ will be updated with the official link rather than this one being hosted by TUG.


----------



## stoler527 (Feb 18, 2014)

If you are a gold level member with II, you can do split week exchanges.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 19, 2014)

Crafty527 said:


> If you are a gold level member with II, you can do split week exchanges.



True, but this option will cost you more in fees. I believe the ShortStay exchange fee is $139, and you pay that twice, once for each exchange. You also have to pay the fee to upgrade to gold on top of your II membership. Of course you can get two exchanges for up to 6 nights each, but it also tends to be off/shoulder season inventory. I can see where the Split Week option appeals to some.


----------



## EKniager (Feb 19, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> True, but this option will cost you more in fees. I believe the ShortStay exchange fee is $139, and you pay that twice, once for each exchange. You also have to pay the fee to upgrade to gold on top of your II membership. Of course you can get two exchanges for up to 6 nights each, but it also tends to be off/shoulder season inventory. I can see where the Split Week option appeals to some.



And you are not guaranteed your view.  In our case, oceanfront.


----------

